# Sick... just complaining



## Into The Light (Feb 14, 2009)

i'm sick and i feel miserable! my head hurts, my throat hurts, my whole body aches and i'm coughing and i'm so so so tired. despite the fatigue though i'm here overdoing it and reading. even reading is wearing me out. :wacko:


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear that you are not feeling well, ITL :hug: :hug:  Maybe if you have a little nap now then you will be able to read more posts later and participate in mine and Jazzey's pyjama party (because we are boycotting Valentine's Day :lol: ).


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you're sick ITL. Hope you're feeling better very soon.  Sounds like rest is exactly what you need. :hug:



Halo said:


> participate in mine and Jazzey's pyjama party (because we are boycotting Valentine's Day :lol: ).


 -


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

As I said, she should have a brief nap so she is ready for our slumber party tonight to celebtrate being Anti-Valentines


----------



## gooblax (Feb 14, 2009)

:hug: :support: Hope you feel better soon ITL. A bit of rest probably would be a good idea. :hug:


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 14, 2009)

i'd love to join but i think i'm going to collapse with fatigue here soon. ugghhhh. i've been in bed all day!

enjoy your anti-valentine party and have one on me  (non-alcoholic of course)


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

Into The Light said:


> i'd love to join but i think i'm going to collapse with fatigue here soon. ugghhhh. i've been in bed all day!
> 
> enjoy your anti-valentine party and have one on me  (non-alcoholic of course)



I honestly hope that you get the rest that you need :zzz: :zzz:

I will definitely have a non-alcoholic one for you...heck I have been having virgin drinks for months now (even in the Dominican) due to medical issues.  I think the first time I have a drink I will be flat on my butt :lol:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 14, 2009)

:hug: :doctor: :rx:  :zzz:
Hope you feel better soon ITL. :support:


----------



## amastie (Feb 14, 2009)

Sending nice dreams your way as you  
Be well soon :support:


----------



## boi (Feb 14, 2009)

hope you feel better ITL....:dimples:


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2009)

Ditto, hope you feel better soon 

If it's a cold, don't worry....scientists are working on the cure, which should be ready in a few days


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks everyone  unfortunately it's the flu :vent:  and i don't feel any better whatsoever today 

when's the cure scheduled for for the flu, daniel? :lol:

the flu is evil and should be hell-banned.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2009)

Someone recently recommended putting vicks on the bottom of your feet :lol:  It apparently works!  The flu is definitely going around.  I'm sorry you're sick ITL.  The flu is particularly annoying because you usually have to wait and let it run its course!  (I'm not that patient )


----------



## white page (Feb 15, 2009)

:hug: ITL:hug:

:flowers:  I know how dificult it is to feel cheerful at all , whilst in the grip of flu ;
sending you some flowers from my garden .  hope you feel better very soon .:hug:


----------



## Halo (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard about the Vicks under your feet as well Jazzey.  Don't know if it works though 

I think mostly though with the flu it just has to run its course but try to keep yourself hydrated and get lots of rest. I hope that you feel better soon.

Take care and lots of hugs :hug: :hug:


----------



## Banned (Feb 15, 2009)

The good news, ITL, is that it's *just* the flu...could be a whole lot worse!  Thankfully most of them run their course pretty quick.  Remember to stay hydrated, wrap yourself in your Snuggie, and try to feel better.  I remember my last genuine flu and it wasn't fun, so my sympathies are with you!


----------



## Halo (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes medically I can attest to the "whole lot worse"


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 16, 2009)

i hope your feeling better take care mary


----------



## Halo (Feb 16, 2009)

How are you feeling today ITL?  I hope you got some much needed rest last night :zzz: :zzz:

Take care
:hug: :hug:


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 16, 2009)

very thankfully i seem to be doing better today, although i might not sound better. still sick but i am very glad for the improvement and relieved. thank you halo :hug:


----------



## Halo (Feb 16, 2009)

Glad to hear it, ITL


----------



## amastie (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi ITL,
I've been quiet  lately but wanted just to pop in to say that I'm sending out strong vibes for that darned flu to take a hike - quick smart!    :support:


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 19, 2009)

hey guys look like i got the flu too god i thought i was going to beat it this year .take care Halo mary


----------



## Halo (Feb 19, 2009)

Mary,

Sorry to hear that you have come down with the flu as well.  As we said to ITL...rest up, drinks lots of fluids and eventually it will pass.

Take care


----------

